# ??Durchmesser Sattelstütze für Slayer '03??



## schnepp (25. Juli 2004)

..........welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze für den Slayer '03 Rahmen? Ich weiß nur, daß er ziemlich klein ist (<27) und es da schwieriger wird eine Stütze zu finden (bisher nur >27 gefunden). Kann mir jemand ein paar Vorschläge geben?

danke


----------



## schnepp (25. Juli 2004)

ohhh noch was.......da wir schon beim Thema Maße sind: welche Tretlagerbreite hat der Rahmen? 

und noch was..... muss ich das Steuerrohr meines neuen Rahmens planfräsen lassen?

dankeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,

-Sattelstützendurchmesser beim 03er  ist 26,8mm. Die gibt es aber recht häufig. Das 04er hat glaub ich 27,2mm
-Innenlagerbreite ist 73mm, das ist bei allen Rockys so.
Das Steuerrohr ist normalerweise immer schon Plangefräst wenn der Rahmen geleifert wird

Hast du vor dir ein Slayer zu kaufen?


----------



## schnepp (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo KrankedBiker,

habe den Rahmen schon hier liegen. Werde ihn in nächster Zeit aufbauen. Habe im Keller eine Schieblehre gefunden und die zeigt eine Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs von 26.65 an. Was nun? Bist du dir sicher mit 26,8 als Stützenmaß?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2004)

meine hat auch 26,8mm...


----------



## Osti (25. Juli 2004)

schnepp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo KrankedBiker,
> 
> habe den Rahmen schon hier liegen. Werde ihn in nächster Zeit aufbauen. Habe im Keller eine Schieblehre gefunden und die zeigt eine Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs von 26.65 an. Was nun? Bist du dir sicher mit 26,8 als Stützenmaß?



26,8" ist richtig. Bei meinem RM7 musste man aber auch nochmal ordentlich mit ner Reibaale dran, bis die Sattelstütze rein ging.

Osti


----------



## fashizzel (25. Juli 2004)

mein 02' slayer hat auch 26,8


----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juli 2004)

Bis 2003 hatten alle Rockys 26,8mm. Da bin ich mir sicher

wo ist eigendlich der TechSupport Phill?


----------



## Korbinator (25. Juli 2004)

@Krankedbiker: Der Phil hat Urlaub.

@Schnepp: Tatsächlich hat mein 03er Slayer und alle anderen Rockys, die in meinem Bekanntenkreis so rumfahren alle 26,8mm Sattelstützen.


----------



## tomcon (29. Juli 2004)

Moin Leutz,

alle RM haben 26,8.
Nur: Element und ich glaube Vertex haben ab 2004 27,2.

(Die Switch haben mienes erachtens 30,4)

greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Schnepp,

Seatpost Durchmesser Deines Frames ist 26.8mm. 

Tretlagerbreite ist 73mm. Fallst Du jedoch wissen möchtest, welches Innenlager Du benötigst - dies richtet sich immer nach der verbauten Kurbel.

Falls erforderlich - please check with your dealer - empfehlen wir die Planfräsung des Steuerrohres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## przybo (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi Phil.
Hat sich was geändert (Slayer 70) oder bleibt es bei 26,8mm.

Dank+Gruss
Przybo


----------



## perponche (3. Oktober 2004)

@Phil Claus
Respekt!! Ist ja nicht zu fassen, dass sich da ein Customer Relationship-Manager  des Herstellers einschaltet! Davon kann man bei anderen nur träumen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel an den langen thread "Probleme mit dem KLEIN PALOMINO" denke, wo man es einerseits mit einem Importeur zu tun hat der absolut nichts weiss und andererseits mit einem Hersteller, der für Endverbraucher nicht zu sprechen ist... RM kriegt von mir und meinen Kollegen drei Aufmerksamkeitssterne bei der nächsten Neuanschaffung.
perponche


----------



## przybo (8. Oktober 2004)

ja habs dann auch gefunden....  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1513453#post1513453


----------

